# molded wood?!!



## newbirds!! (9 mo ago)

hi i bought perches off amazon, and they smell kinda funky so i left them in the sun for abt two hours, but can you guys tell me if you see any mold? thanks!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*No, I do not see any mold. If you are concerned, preheat your oven to 250 degrees Fahrenheit and place the perches in the oven for about an hour.

Do you know what type wood these perches are made of?
*
*Safe Natural Wood for Budgies*


----------



## newbirds!! (9 mo ago)

they are made from ash wood.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Good, those are safe then. *


----------

